# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Premier pas avec les Styles Firemonkey avec XE4

## SergioMaster

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Premier pas avec les Styles Firemonkey avec XE4.

Ce programme, sans prtention, sert d'illustration au tutoriel (inclus en pdf dans le zip) que je me propose de publier bientt . 

Mon objectif premier tait de comprendre  quoi servait les styles et surtout essayer de maitriser le concepteur . Pour cela , j'ai voulu faire un programme permettant de faire une liste (avec miniatures) des images JPG d'un rpertoire (windows uniquement)  

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Teddy

Merci beaucoup pour ces explications dont j'imagine le temps pass pour les mettre au point. Il n'y a rien d'intuitif, et mme pour excuter ce tuto, il m'a fallu un certain temps. J'espre qu'il y aura une suite, et chapeau pour ce travail !

----------


## SergioMaster

Merci , pour des encouragements . J'aimerais avoir une ide du temps que tu y a pass (pour l'indiquer au niveau de la publication du tutoriel) .
Pour ce qui est des pas suivants , c'est plus un problme d'imagination qu'autre chose. Je commence a matriser l'outil de rdaction grce  Alcatz et mme si je ne suis pas un littraire , je suis toujours partant pour faire partager mon exprience. 

La question est plutt : Quel aspect aborder maintenant ? par rapport au premier pas , je suis aller un peu plus loin : 
  -ajout des styles prdfinis avec quelques bonnes et mauvaises surprises.
  -comprhension de certains mcanismes , mais aussi incomprhension de certains autres (par exemple pour le fameux Bitmap pourquoi passer par ItemData et pas par ItemStyle['Icon.Bitmap'] et par la mme comment mettre plusieurs images sur un mme item) 

je suis ouvert  toute demande (sans rien promettre toutefois)

Serge

----------


## Teddy

Il mest difficile de dire le temps que jai pass  suivre la procdure, parce que dune part je suis compltement dbutant en Firemonkey, et que jai tout de suite lanc ton exemple. Ensuite jai voulu le modifier pour ladapter  ma convenance, avec un certain succs. Ce nest quaprs que je lai suivie pas  pas. Parfois, jai d ritrer la manip A.F.R.O pour obtenir le rafraichissement. Je prcise que jai la version XE5, et que je rencontre quelques bizarreries. Par exemple,  un combobox (FMX) avec 3 items fonctionne bien 2 ou 3 fois, et la quatrime fois il ne se met  jour que si je repasse la souris dessus. Un radiobutton nest check que si je dplace la souris aprs avoir cliqu. Bien sr, a sarrange si jajoute des  application.processmessages  ou des   repaint , mais je ne pense pas que ces comportements aient t voulus par les dveloppeurs. J'ai l'impression que mon Delphi est occup par une autre tche que celle que je lui demande (mme quand je tape un caractre dans un edit, l'affichage n'est souvent pas instantan).
Bref, je suis perplexe, et je pense avoir un problme dinstallation. Je vais donc tout rinstaller
Je poursuivrai aprs la dcouverte des styles en reprenant tes indications.

----------


## Caesarus

Le tuto est bien.

... Et bien mauvaise nouvelle rien n'a chang dans DXE 5 ni DXE 6 !

J'ai t confront aux mmes soucis, c'est impensable de voir 3 versions de suite avec les mmes bugs si voyants et si gnants non corrigs,

C'est une balle dans le pied que se tire embarcadero... bravo !

Et sur la version VCL on peut faire un clic droit sur un composant diter le style... introuvable sur firemonkey... pourquoi ?

----------


## Teddy

Attention Caesarus, les bugs que j'avais voqus dans mon prcdent post .....n'taient pas des bugs !
En fait, aprs discussion avec le support de Embarcadero, il s'est avr que le driver de ma carte graphique n'tait pas  jour.
Aprs la mise  jour (c'est d'ailleurs eux qui m'ont donn le lien de tlchargement, sympa !), tout a fonctionn normalement. 
Delphi est l'unique application qui m'a pos problme  cause de ce driver.

----------


## Caesarus

Il nempche que la manip AFRO est un bug, il nempche que ne pas pouvoir diter directement un style depuis un composant (via clic droit) est signe d'un dev non fini. Le fait de devoir diter via un fichier texte !! la aussi c'est une erreur de lditeur...

Autant de point que l'on peut concevoir dans une premire version, mais je trouve AUCUNE excuse a embarcadero de n'avoir pas corrig ces problmes dans les version dxe5/dxe6.
Pour moi a les fait compltement rater firemonkey. Le systme est gnial dans l'ide mais en pratique je doute que tu trouves une seule personne qui prfre ce systme compltement buggu  l'ancien.
Comment se mettre une balle dans le pied en enterrant lexprience utilisateur...

Pour ma part je suis pas prs de remettre les pieds dans firemonkey...

edit : je parlais a l'origine des buggs rencontrs dans le tuto, je n'ai pas rencontrer tes bugs particuliers, mais ca ne m'a pas empcher dtre bien dgout d'y avoir mis les pieds.

----------


## Teddy

Ah, alors je suis perplexe...
En dehors des bugs dus  ma CG, je pensais que le problme des styles tait d  mon inexprience. 
Je ne m'y tais pas trop attard non plus, parce que ce que je dveloppais n'en avait pas trop besoin et que je me disais que les dfauts de jeunesse seraient gomms dans la version suivante.
D'ailleurs, je pensais srieusement acheter XE6, mais ton message m'a un peu refroidi....

----------


## Teddy

Bon, finalement j'ai craqu pour les MAJ XE6 et pack mobile.
Premire impression: mes bugs sur androd ont disparu et la compilation est plus rapide.
Je ne suis pas du (pour l'instant...).

----------

